

Ask HN: What framework to use for side project. - klerykben

Hi guys,
So I'm thinking of starting a web application in my spare time as a side venture. Also using the experience to learn something new. I am a c#/java developer so I have experience with j2ee, mvc 4, and even play framework. But I was looking for something thats new/popular.
I was thinking of using ruby on rails as I have heard some good things. But it seems to be going out of favour/security risks arising. Then I hear all these new things like node.js meteor and the likes. I dont want to use javascript as my server side code. Using it on the client side is enough :D.
Thanks.
======
shail
Premise: You are not familiar with ruby. My suggestion is that use RoR instead
of Sinatra because Sinatra is extremely minimal (hence you will have to make
lots of decisions initially). But if you go the RoR route, you would
understand the usual way of ruby coding.

Then, once comfortable (which would take atleast 6 months), you can shift to
sinatra (if you still feel the need).

------
iends
I think, as some others have said, it's best to ship ASAP by going with what
you know.

...BUT, If you're really just looking for something new, and you already know
play, why not scala?

------
jarrodtaylor
Try Sinatra: <http://www.sinatrarb.com>

------
etats
You'd be better off using what you know and shipping as soon as possible.

~~~
X4
Or shipping the best you can as soon as possible. Just shipping (crap) and
striking a task from the To-Do list doesn't mean the task is done.

------
X4
Why not try Javascript or C? I'd try AngularJS/EmberJS/Meteor or built
something on my own using epoll.

